# Kid Training Help?



## GoodGirl! (May 18, 2013)

Our ~3 month old rescue (we think GSD cross) does very well with our two year old daughter, who is not opposed to correcting the dog around when she gets too bouncy. Obviously we supervise all interaction between the two, but for the most part our daughter doesn't have any trouble, and Julie, our pup, respects the toddler's commands.

The trouble starts when my three step sons arrive. They're ages 7, 8, and 10. The seven year old has some intellectual disabilities and functions closer to the level you might expect from a four year old. They have never been around dogs or even exposed to dogs in their city home. Despite repeated reminders to be calm around Julie and to correct her firmly when she mouths or jumps, they insist on flailing their arms, shrieking, and fleeing from the 20 lbs of perceived terror. :wink: Julie responds like a dog does; she wags, she bounces, she leaps, and she herds them by nipping at their calves (cue more shrieking). 

Can anyone offer insight? The boys want to interact with Julie (and ask to take her out to play), but I'm hesitant to allow them to until they behave appropriately around her. Further, I worry about them encountering a not-as-friendly dog who ISN'T playing when they run/shriek/wave. 

Thanks!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ever hear of the go wild and freeze game? This game is great for kids and dogs alike. Everyone gets a chance to go wild. Therefore the kids can act crazy and get the dog going (which may cause the dog to jump on them, so be aware of this, and don't let them go wild so long that the dog gets too crazy)...Then you say freeze and everyone has to stop moving (they all ignore the dog)...Once calm someone can ask the dog to sit or do something simple, the second the dogs butt hits the floor its go wild time again. This teaches both the dog and the kids great self control.

Now I know this sounds weird and don't take it the wrong way but I've heard (and seen via videos) that clicker training can work for kids just as well as it can for dogs. Especially for kids with disabilities. You could set it up so that every time the kids are calm, no flailing hands, click and give out mm's or something they really enjoy.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

That is a really hard situation there. I have an experience with dogs and with children like that. My 8-year old son brought with him his classmates. At first they were just playing and petting around but I just don't know what happened, our dog tried to attack them already. It's a good thing I was able to watch them at that instant that's why I was able to push away our dog. Not all dogs are the same but one things I can say is don't let them go out and play with themselves. You won't know what would happen next. Keep a very close eye on them.


----------

